# Eggsharing, only 10 follicles at first monitoring scan, should I be worried?



## Mrs E xx (May 22, 2011)

Hey ladies just got back from my scan ( stimming one) I can't say I feel very positive now.  😢 the scan showed 10 follicles growing, 8 of which are acceptable sizes. 5he nurse said we need a minimum of 8 for eggsharing and a minimum of 6 eggs collected to share. She said as we are on the 'cusp' of Thier limits that stu and I should discuss and make a decision on what we would want to do, if Mondays scan shows that they haven't grown enough or not enough follicles. 

So I know we have enough follicles right now, they have kept me on same dosage of injections and I'm going back on Monday.  But the nurse said If we don't have enough follicles or eggs collected, we have the option of donating all of the eggs to our recipient and then in January we could go back and have a full cycle by ourselves and only pay for the drugs (£2000) 
But stu and I had decided this was our last cycle and I'm not sure I'd want to do it again.  But now I'm worrying that if we only get 6 eggs, that's only 3 each and a really low chance of resulting in a pregnancy. 

So now I'm at home and feeling so disheartened. Any one experienced this before


----------



## KDJay (Sep 21, 2015)

hey hun i didn't want to read and run as I can see you haven't had a reply yet - it may be better to post in the big egg sharing conversation Egg Sharing Part 4 to see if anyone has any experience. I am on my first cycle of egg sharing so cannot give you any of my experience. Any advances since you posted? x


----------



## Mrs E xx (May 22, 2011)

Good morning, 
I just wanted to add, on our last monitoringscan we had 11 huge follicles,  9 eggs collected at egg collectionot,  so we got 5 and our Lady got 4. We had 2 mature enough for icsi and both fertilised. Both grew well and we're transferred on 11th December.  And this morning I got my long awaited BFP! 

Xxxx


----------



## MadameG (Jan 13, 2012)

Congratulations Mrs E! Lovely update xxxxx


----------

